# مقايسه تشطيب شقه



## crazyart22 (13 أبريل 2010)

ارجوا من الاخوه المهندسين اين يفيدونى بنموذج لمقايسه تشطيب شقه التى تقدم للزبون

وياجماعه اذا كان الموضوع صعب كده لان كتبت الموضوع محدش رد 

طيب ممكن احصل على النموذج ده فين



شكررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااالكم


----------



## mmmahmoud (21 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الفاضل Crazyart22 ..
موضوع المقايسة وخاصة بالنسبة لمقايسات الشقق السكنية ومافي حكمها تنقسم بصفة عامة لمجموعة من البنود الرئيسية التي يمكن أن تنقسم لمجموعة من البنود الفرعية داخل كل بند اساسي .. بمعني أن تحديد شكل المقايسة يتم بناء على نوعية الأعمال التي ترغب في القيام بها وهل هي اعمال توريد وتركيب أوتركيب فقط أو هى اعمال شامل مما جميعه بمعني أخر ودارج مونة ومصنعية يعني - إذا شكل المقايسة يتحدد بناء على نوعية الأعمال التي ترغب في تنفيذها فمنهاالأعمال الاعتيادية والكهربائية والميكانيكية وأعمال التشطيبات بكافة بنودها وفروعها حيث يتم ذكر لبند الكمية المتفق عليها سواء بالمتر المسطح أو الطولي أو المكعب وسعر كل متر متبوعا بوصف دقيق لكل بندمن هذه البنود وسعره النهائي والسعر الإجمالي لكل بند .. وهكذا في باقي البنود إلى أن تصل لرقم نهائي يكون هو الرقم الذي سيتم مناقشته مع العميل مع الوضع في الحسبان نسبة ربحك الشخصية سواء مقسمة على البنود أو موضوعة في بند خاص وهل هى تصميم وتنفيذ وإشراف أو تنفيذ فقط وإشراف من طرف العميل أو تصميم وإشراف فقط ؟ يعني أشكال كثيرة للمقايسة يمكن أن تقدمها تبعا لنوعية الأعمال المكلف بها أنت شخصيا .. وكان ودي أطرح عليك شكل من أشكال المقاسيات النموذجية ولكنني لم استطيع الرفع لمشاكل تقنية بجهازي .. وانا مستد لأي استفسار .. لك خالص تحياتي


----------



## crazyart22 (23 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل اشكرك جزيلا على الرد وهذه المعلومات انا على درايه بها ولكنى اريد شكل لها 

اذا بامكانك ارسالها فجزاك الله خير وليستفيد بها الجميع اشكرك جزيلا


----------



## happy architect (26 أبريل 2010)

أضم صوتي ل crazyart22 إذا بالإمكان تزويدنا بنموذج للمقايسة النموذجية من الأخ mmmahmoud


----------

